# Anubias nana 'Petite' Flowered



## Zapins

My anubias nana petite is flowering. I have never seen one flower before. Has anyone else?

I will take more pics as it opens up.


----------



## Tyrone

Wow! I didn't think they did flower. Is that a terrarium or a dry start of a new set up?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zapins

It is an emersed setup. I suppose it is a terrarium. 

I also didn't think they flowered. Which makes this very odd. I'm hoping someone can shed some light on this?

It looks different from normal anubias flowers (the tip of the flower is longer and thinner).


----------



## Zapins

It finally opened. Only took 11 days!


----------



## Newt

So cooool.

My 'coffeefolia' flowered all the time. It was the same basic shape buy bigger and usually whiter.


----------



## Zapins

Nice!

I'm very excited about the flower. First time I've seen a petite flower ever.


----------



## Zapins

I spotted a second one today.


----------



## Zapins

New opened up flower pic.


----------



## Acro

I've had them flower before, but I don't remember what species it was. Happened several years ago, and has not happened again. I'd like to try pollenating them someday.


----------



## Bert H

A little late to reply here, but, wow! I have grown tons of petites, and still do, and I have never seen them flower!


----------



## Zapins

Acro, most anubias species flower quite frequently, but Anubias petite doesn't for some reason. At least not from what I've seen personally or on the forums. I had begun to wonder if the plant could in fact flower at all or if it only spread vegetatively. 

Same here Bert. They are still flowering, dozens of them now.

I'm not sure if it is from the rich substrate (high PO4 levels) or from the lighting period being correct, or the cooler temperatures they are being grown in at the moment or what but they are going nuts.

It seems that unlike Anubias barteri nana, petites do not flower underwater, emersed only.

I'd like to see if the anubias petite micro variant can also flower.


----------

